# Fisch geklaut??



## Beeee (14. Aug. 2012)

Huhu..
Also erstmal zur erklärung..
Habe Samstag noch schön meinen Filter gereinigt und meine Fische dann noch ne weile beobachtet, da wahren alle noch vollständig und unversehrt. Am Sonntag morgen dann der Schock... ich früh gemütlich raus gelaufen und mich an den Teich gesetzt auf die erste morgen Zigarette... schön im Teich rum geschaut und auf einmal sagt meine Freundin.. sag mal waren von der Sorte nich gestern noch 2 Koi's da?
Ich erstmal :shock weil ich saß schon ca. 5 Min rum und mir war es nich aufgefallen..  ich angefangen ganz aufgeregt den Fisch zu suchen und "Spuren zu Sichern"...
Bei der suche nach meiner guten.. vielen mir Fußspuren um den Teich auf.. ich geschaut.. ich hab die 44 meine Freundin die 38... die Abdrücken hatten ca. die 42 also wahren definitiv kleiner als meine Schuhabdrücke aber größer als die meiner Freundin. Ich mir noch nich viel bei gedacht nach ca einer Stunde Fisch suchen hab ich aufgegeben... jetzt meine Frage der Fisch war ca 50 bis 60 cm groß und für die größe doch recht schwer somit schließe ich Katze und so weiter aus.. dazu wahren am Teich keine Spuren wie Schuppen oder Blut oder so was, dass darauf schließen lassen würde das es ein __ Reiher oder sonstiges getier war... weil ein Tier schleppt den Fisch ja nich unverletzt weg und das der dicke still gehalten hätte kann ich mir auch nich vorstellen.
Meine frage oder vermutung nun ist das jemand den Fisch geklaut hat... aber wer macht denn sowas und wie kann ich das in Zukunft verhindern? Wie reagiere ich wenn ich jemanden am Teich mitten in der Nacht erwische?  
Ich hab schon Überlegt jetzt mal ne Kamera mit Bewegungsmelder zu Installieren.. dann kann ich den "Feind" vielleicht ausspähen. 
Für Ratschläge oder Tipps währe ich dankbar... vielleicht bin ich auch einfach Paranoid.
Gruß Beeee / alias Benjamin


----------



## Mark2111 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Das ist ja mal was richtig elendiges :O

Eventuell mit einer "Wildkamera"

LG MArk


----------



## Sandra1976 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Hallo, 
hast du denn keinen Zaun um deinen Garten? Den würde ich dir empfehlen.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Beeee (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Huhu allesamt...
also unser Grundstück ist Eingezäunt... aber wenn jemand in der Nacht das Tor öffnet brauch er nur ca 5 Meter bis um ne Hecke laufen und is am Teich unser Schlafzimmerfenster is leider zur anderen Seite raus.. das schlimme is ich Idiot hätte auf meinen Hund und meinen Instinkt hören müssen.. unser Hund ist im Haus(weil der Vorheriege vergiftet wurde) und hat die Nacht gebellt... ich mich noch gewundert aber gedacht naja Disko is gleich um de Ecke und es ist Sonntag morgen... wer weiß... kommen bestimmt nur die Nachbars-Bengel's ;-) heim und hab den Hund kurz beruhigt und mich wieder hin gelegt. Ich IDIOT!!!!
Woher bekommt man ne Wild-Kamera und wie verahlte ich mich falls ich wirklich mal jemanden überrasche und wer is so sche**e und trennt ne Fischfamilie... das is so truarig das wahren meine ersten Kois die ich bekommen hab... 
Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Hallo Benjamin,

das ist ärgerlich...

Hier gibt es bezahlbare Netzwerk-Aussenkameras, die auch Nachtsichtfähig sind. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie fit Du am PC bist, aber da könnte man schon eine nette Überwachung einrichten.

Du musst nur mal bei google "Wildkamera" eingeben, dann bekommst Du zahlreiche Angebote - so ca. ab 120, EUR - nach oben natürlich keine Grenzen


----------



## Beeee (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Huhu Christine...
also ich bin Informatiker  von daher wird das kein Problem mit dem Kamera werden... hab glaub sogar noch eine rumliegen.. achso ich dachte Wild-Kameras sind irgendwas spezielles aber hab grad geschaut is ja auch nur ne Kamera mit automatikauslöser in ner hübschen verpackung... also ok dann werd ich heute mal die Cam raussuchen und Testen ob die mir ne Mail schickt wenn se was erkennt... aber bleibt immer noch die frage was mach ich wenn ich wen erwische? Weil Festhalten? darf man das so einfach... is ja Hausfriedensbruch oder... ich hab keine Ahnung.
Bin jetzt schon dankbar für die Tipps.
Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Ich würd nicht den falschen Helden spielen und den festhalten, sondern gleich die Polizei rufen. 
So einen großen Fisch transportiert ja keiner zu Fuß ab, also ggf. Autonummer notieren. 

Gruß Wuzzel

edit
juristisch ist es bei wikipedia beschrieben:



> Das Jedermann-Festnahmerecht nach § 127 Abs. 1 Strafprozessordnung („Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtig ist oder seine Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, jedermann befugt, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorläufig festzunehmen.“) gestattet es jedermann (auch Minderjährigen), eine Person festzunehmen.[1] Dieses Festnahmerecht ist an folgende Voraussetzungen geknüpft:



Aber um Schaden an der eigenen Person zu vermeiden würde ich darauf eher verzichten. Du weisst ja nie, ob nicht noch Komplizen irgendwo warten


----------



## Beeee (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Huhu..
also das mit der Polizei is so ein ding bei uns in der ich sag mal "Ländlichen-Gegend"... von nem Bekannten der Vater hat das gleiche durch wie sich heute rausstellte.. er wollte Anzeige erstatten und wurde naja ich sag mal Müde belächelt und Ihm gesagt er soll das doch bitte Online machen...  also ich als Informatiker find das ja toll aber grad für ich sag mal Ältere Genarationen nicht vorteilhaft, sein Vater hat es dann auch sein lassen und sich damit abgefunden das der Fisch ein neues zuhause wenn auch unfreiwillig hat.
Den Helden spielen will ich ganz sicher nicht und weiß das es mit vorsicht zu genießen ist und würde natürlich bevor ich "Eingreifen" die Polizei verständiegen.. mir währe es natürlich auch lieber wenn nur die Kamera was entdecken würde und nicht ich.. wer will das schon.
Aber wenn ich Ihn/Sie/Es auf Band hab werd ich entscheiden ob Polizei oder ob ich selber bei dem Dieb nachfragen gehe ob er mir den Fisch ohne Anzeige wieder gibt... traurig sowas... jetzt klauen se einem schon de Haustiere...
Danke für eure Infos...
Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

musst Du anders machen:    wenn Du ein Video/ Foto vom Dieb hast, dann Aushänge überall machen, so nach dem Motto: Geehrter Fischdieb, Wenn sie nicht wollen, dass ihr Gesicht samt netter Beschreibung ihrer nächtlichen Tätigkeiten öffentlich im Internet zu sehen sind, dann sollte der entwendete Fisch in 2 Tagen wieder in meinem Teich schwimmen...  Mit freundlichen Grüssen, Sie wissen wer....


----------



## Beeee (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Huhu...
ja meine Freundin hat auch schon über ne Facebook-Fahndung nachgedacht.. und gesagt ich soll mal ein Foto vom Fisch raussuchen... mal schauen ob ich da was hab..
Ich werde mein Glück mit der Kamera mal versuchen obwohl ich glaube das es nich nochmal so schnell passiert.. das währe schon ganz schön dreist.
Bin immer noch am Überlegen ob es was anderes gewesen sein kann als ein Mensch... aber kann mir das nich vorstellen das ein Tier dies ohne spuren zu hinterlassen hinbekommt.. falls noch jemand ne Idee hat immer her damit..
nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipp's
Gruß Benjamin


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

kannst ja als zusätzlichen beweis nen gipsabdruck von den schuhabdrücken machen


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Benjamin,
der finanzielle Schaden wird nicht so hoch sein, dass es großen Sinn macht die Polizei einzuschalten.
Ich würde da auf Abschreckung setzen mit einer gut sichtbaren Überwachungskamera und einem Schild am Tor Vorsicht bissiger Hund.
Auch ein feiner Draht mit Alarmfunktion kann helfen.

Mit eigenen Fahndungsmaßnahmen kannst du dir eine Menge Ärger einhandeln.


----------



## Newbie (14. Aug. 2012)

Huhu
Also ich währe An Deiner stelle auch äscht sauer, das mir Ein ich sag mal fisch geklaut würde hoffe das du noch Den dieb gefundest als informatiker.
Gruß, newbie.


----------



## Doc (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

__ Fischreiher? ... Schlange? ...


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

@ Doc


ein 60 cm Koi???  das muss ein grosser __ Reiher bzw. ne grosse Schlange gewesen sein dass die den so ohne Kampfspuren aus dem Teich holen können


----------



## gartenotti (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

moin moin

das kann doch nur einer sein der dich kennt deinen teich und deine fische kennt. überleg mal wer bei dir am teich war in letzter zeit oder letztes jahr und ich glaube das der sogar in deiner nähe wohnt.vielleicht kennt er dich und deinen teich aber du kennst ihn nicht und dein fisch schwimmt jetzt nur um die ecke in einem anderen teich.


lg otti


----------



## Beeee (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Huhu..
danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten.
Hab gestern direkt zuhause meine Kisten durchstöbert und wirklich ne IP-Nachtsichtkamera gefunden  direkt ganz Aufgeregt angeschlossen und getestet... und jetzt hab ich se so Eingestellt das se ne Bewegungsmelderfunktion hat und dann davon Bilder schießt und mir die Bilder direkt aufs Handy per Mail schickt.. Bilder sehen gut aus hab es aber gestern Abend nur im Haus getestet weil ich erst ca um Acht von Arbeit losgewackelt bin und nur noch... :muede
mal schauen ob es funktioniert.
@gartenotti -> leider hab ich genau auch schon den verdacht gehabt und hab angefangen mich umzuhören wer nen neuen Teich in der Nachbarschaft hat.. aber bisher ohne Ergebnis... selbst bei googlemaps hab ich schon geschaut wer alles nen Teich in der nähe hat.. aber da kann man ja auch nich einfach auf den Hof rennen und gaffen..
@DOC -> also daher das keine aber wirklich garkeine Spuren am Teich waren würde ich getier ausschließen... und wenn es ein __ Reiher/Mink/Schlange oder sonst was gewesen währe dann währe es nich nur bis jetzt :beten bei einem Fisch geblieben..
@Joerg -> Das Schild bissiger Hund ist angebracht obwohl meine kleine glaub ich nie Menschen beißen würde... bei Tieren würde ich dem nicht zustimmen... weil da kam schon öfter mal zu meiner Überraschung beim Sofahund der Jagdhund durch wenn der Haase vor Ihr übers Feld lief. Das mit der Sichtbaren Kamera is ne gute Idee ich wollte se erst verstecken... aber Sichtbar schreckt bestimmt mehr ab und wenn er se sieht hat se Ihn schon Fotografiert..
Hoffe hab keinen vergessen...
Have @ nice Day @ All
Gruß Benjamin


----------



## docmatze (24. Aug. 2012)

Oje, hier scheint ja wirklich der Schrecken aller Koibesitzer zugeschlagen haben.
Ich kenne ein paar Leute die niemanden "Fremdes" in ihren Garten lassen genaus aus diesem Grund.
Aber vielleicht war es ja kein Bekannter sondern eher ein Zufall.

Wir haben hier 2 wirklich gute Wachhunde, oftmals denke ich drüber nach was wohl passieren würde wenn Nachts ein Fremder von den beiden gepackt wird.Wenn erstmal 70KG Hund x2 auf einen zukommt mit Fletschenden Zähnen und aufgebautem Buckel das schreckt sicher ab.
Ich glaube nicht das sie ihn bereitwillig von dannen ziehen lassen würden.
Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft wurde schon sehr viel Eingebrochen, auch bei uns wurde es 2x versucht.
Eine Bande war sogar unterwegs und hat Fester angebohrt und Betäubungsgas in die Schlafzimmer geleitet, dies ging auch lang und breit durch die Presse.Sie wurden leider nicht gestellt.
Seitdem haben wir rings um das Haus Kameras und auch die Hunde angeschafft.
Wenn die beiden anschlagen, lass ich sie sofort raus ich habe keine Lust das mal solch ein Pack bei mir vor dem Bett steht!

Grüße
Matze

Hier mal 2 Bilder von unseren Hunden.
Sie können nett und friedlich sein, aber auch ein wenig garstig 

Grüße
Matze
 

 

Und hier mal ein Größenvergleich 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

..ich hab immer Bedenken, mein Mann ist auch immer so freigiebig mit den Blicken in unser Grundstück....  da wird eigentlich Fremden der Teich, die Koi, unser Fuhrpark mit Bagger, Zeilenschlepper, Rasentrecker etc. gezeigt....      find ich nicht gut, die geht nix an, was bei uns in der Hütte steht....  hab immer Bedenken dass das jemand so toll findet dass er sich da mal bedient


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> musst Du anders machen:    wenn Du ein Video/ Foto vom Dieb hast, dann Aushänge überall machen, so nach dem Motto: Geehrter Fischdieb, Wenn sie nicht wollen, dass ihr Gesicht samt netter Beschreibung ihrer nächtlichen Tätigkeiten öffentlich im Internet zu sehen sind, dann sollte der entwendete Fisch in 2 Tagen wieder in meinem Teich schwimmen...  Mit freundlichen Grüssen, Sie wissen wer....




Da würde ich sehr aufpassen. Der Schuss kann auch gewaltig nach hinten losgehen und dann hast du das Nachsehen. 





gartenotti schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> das kann doch nur einer sein der dich kennt deinen teich und deine fische kennt. überleg mal wer bei dir am teich war in letzter zeit oder letztes jahr und ich glaube das der sogar in deiner nähe wohnt.vielleicht kennt er dich und deinen teich aber du kennst ihn nicht und dein fisch schwimmt jetzt nur um die ecke in einem anderen teich.
> 
> lg otti



Ganz deiner Meinung!!! Es wird kein Fremder in den Garten kommen und einen Fisch klauen. Und wenn es doch ein Fremder ist, dann gehört der Fremde zu einem aus deinem Bekanntenkreis, der einen Tip/Info bekommen hat.



Apropo Fische klauen und Wildkamera.......dieses Jahr hab ich den Dieb endlich auf Foto erwischt.


----------



## Ryu (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fisch geklaut??*

Also bei uns ist auch alles zugänglich und nur mit nem sichtschutz aus ner hecke (mit lücken...)

Aber da wir zwei liebe Hunde haben die bellen als ob sie einen lebendig fressen wollten und ich
keine 100m vom teich mein zimmer und die knicker immer grifbereit habe,mach ich mir da keine sorgen ^^


----------

